# HEC Merit List of Foreign Students selected under Self Finance Scheme for 2011-12



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

The students who applied under HEC Self Finance Scheme for the session 2011-12 can check their names here on HEC website at the following link:

HEC Dynamic Search


----------



## Ronmalik (Jul 31, 2011)

Lowest merit At forign Seat anyone know?


----------



## ann00 (May 31, 2009)

Many seats are open in medical schools on self finance in Pakistan. But the question is the cost of 5 years for example $15000x5 = $75,000 Dorm 1000x5 = $5000 and books, personal expenses, five years travel $1500 x 5 = $7,500 approximately $100,000 Think does it worth? Business............. no returns......... Worst Education.
I was thinking to apply for the last two years but will prefer Carribean as $20,000 more but two years clinical in USA will be helpful and guaranted.


----------



## Ronmalik (Jul 31, 2011)

Admissn At forign Seat on Fsc Base


----------



## summergirl (Mar 3, 2012)

what was the merit?


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

i've applied to HEC, my aggregate is 71.63%
Since all of you have been through this, can any one of you please help me?
as to what are my chances?


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

ANybody get an email asking for verification of their SATII scores? They want my username and password to check it..I'm confused because I sent them an official copy of my scores :/


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

how can u send them an official copy of ur score? only collegeboard can send an official copy..anything that u send is jst a student copy..n i applied this year too n they havent sent me any emails..i sent them a printed out version of the student score report online


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

They want to verify my scores online, so they want my information to check it. What I meant was that I sent them an official copy of the scores sent to me (student copy)...there is an option to print out your score but it says on that sheet that the results are "unofficial" Shifa took those when I applied there so I had collegeboard send me a copy just so I didn't get any questions from HEC when I sent it to them. I ll just call them at some point this week. The real dumb part about all of this is that they want it by Friday :/


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

Hey, since you guys have been through the process, what was the lowest merit for admission under SFS to your knowledge?


----------



## medicalstudent (Mar 27, 2017)

the latest message on this thread was 4 years ago. These people are probably almost doctors by now. please stop bringing up old threads.


----------

